# Όταν το «νέο» περνάει στην Ιστορία



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2014)

*Όταν το «νέο» περνάει στην Ιστορία*
Νίκος Βατόπουλος, _Καθημερινή_







Όταν κάθε καινούργιο που γεννιέται στην πόλη περνάει στην τέχνη, καταγράφεται στο σώμα της Ιστορίας σαν μια αυλακιά. Όταν πρωτοείδα το νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης σε ένα πολύ ωραίο έργο του ζωγράφου Φίλιπ Τάρλοου το 2009, το ένιωσα να περνάει στα αιμοφόρα αγγεία της πόλης. Ο Αγγελος Τερζάκης στη «Μενεξεδένια Πολιτεία» (1937) αναφέρεται στο νεόδμητο, τότε, Μέγαρο Λυκιαρδόπουλου στην οδό Αμαλίας (χωρίς να το κατονομάζει) και στην «Κερένια Κούκλα» (1908), ο Κωνσταντίνος Χρηστομάνος δίνει μία καλειδοσκοπική (και αισθησιακή) αίσθηση των ορίων της φύσης μέσα στην Αθήνα, δίνοντας ένα απείκασμα, σήμερα πολύτιμο.

Όταν πριν από λίγο καιρό είδα το έργο του Φάνη Παρασκευουδάκη με θέμα την Πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος (2013), στην ομαδική έκθεση «Οδός Σταδίου» (επιμέλεια: Ίρις Κρητικού, παραγωγή: Μικρή Αρκτος), μια έκθεση που μας έδωσε πολλά αθηναϊκά έργα, το βλέμμα μου στάθηκε στο νέο κτίριο του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, στην οδό Π. Π. Γερμανού 3-5. Ηταν η πρώτη εικαστική καταγραφή ενός από τα νεότερα κτίρια στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Αναρωτήθηκα πότε να πέρασε για πρώτη φορά στην τέχνη, το Ζάππειο, η Ακαδημία ή η οδός Πανεπιστημίου, πριν από τις ρομαντικές προσεγγίσεις του Παύλου Μαθιόπουλου... Την Πανεπιστημίου του 2009 μας την έχει δώσει στέρεα και βαθιά ο Δημήτρης Σαρασίτης, όπως τη Σταδίου μας την έδωσε προ ετών ο Αλέξης Βερούκας. Και είναι αυτή η μυθολογία της πόλης που έρχεται από μακριά και που στεφανώνει κτίρια και δημιουργούς και προκαλεί αυτό το αίσθημα της πλήρωσης και της προσμονής.

Και περνάω μέσα από την ναΐφ Αθήνα της Μαρίας Πωπ, την ιδιοσυγκρασιακή Αθήνα του Σπύρου Βασιλείου, τη ζώσα Αθήνα και την Αθήνα της οπτασίας του Παναγιώτη Τέτση, την Αθήνα των νεοκλασικών σπιτιών του Κώστα Μαλάμου και του Γιάννη Τσαρούχη, υγρή, μελαγχολική, βαμμένη σε ώχρες και λουλακιά. Είναι μια μεγάλη αλυσίδα, ένα σώμα τεράστιο σαν γεωφυσικός άτλας, διάστικτο από εικαστικές αποδόσεις της Αθήνας. Οσο τραγουδήθηκε η Αθήνα, άλλο τόσο ζωγραφίστηκε.

Και όλο αυτό το ποτάμι που πάει πίσω στους περιηγητές και στα πρώτα ζωγραφικά έργα της ελεύθερης Αθήνας, εκβάλλει στους σύγχρονους υδάτινους μαιάνδρους της ζωγραφικής που γεννιέται τώρα. Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ το ενδιαφέρον που θα προκαλεί στο μέλλον, σε πολλές δεκαετίες από τώρα, η αναδίφηση στην εικαστική φιλολογία του σήμερα, στο έργο των ζωγράφων που έζησαν την Αθήνα το 1990, το 2000, το 2010, το 2020. Γι’ αυτό όλα τα αθηναϊκά έργα των τελευταίων ετών -και είναι πολλά- εγγράφονται σε μία μελλοντική τράπεζα μνήμης. Πιάνουν την πόλη μόλις γεννιέται κάθε μέρα και τη δίνουν με το δικό τους αποτύπωμα, όπως στα αστικά τοπία του Γιάννη Αδαμάκη, στις πολυκατοικίες του Κώστα Παπανικολάου, στην ατμόσφαιρα δρόμου του Πάβλου Χαμπίδη, στο υβριδικό παλίμψηστο της Γεύσως Παπαδάκη, στο κεντημένο γκράφικ νόβελ του Δημήτρη Αναστασίου, στα αρχετυπικά όσο και απολύτως ιδιωτικά αθηναϊκά ανάγλυφα του Παναγιώτη Μπελντέκου, και τόσων ακόμη, που υφαίνουν την Αθήνα που θα νοσταλγήσουν οι κληρονόμοι της πόλης μας. Έτσι ένιωσα μπροστά στο έργο της Πλατείας Κλαυθμώνος του Φάνη Παρασκευουδάκη, που ίσως τον είχατε πετύχει καμιά φορά με το καβαλέτο του στην οδό Σταδίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2014)

Υποθέτω ότι μια πρόκληση που μας θέτει ο συγγραφέας είναι να εντοπίσουμε σχετικά κείμενα και εικόνες και να τις προσθέσουμε εδώ.

Προσθέτω λοιπόν από τη σελίδα του Φίλιπ Τάρλοου (επισκεφτείτε την, *εδώ*) τον πανοραμικό πίνακα _the acropolis museum deck_ 2010, που αδικείται κατάφωρα εδώ μέσα:


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2014)

Για να πω την αλήθεια, πολύ φιλόδοξο σχέδιο. 

Ωραία, λοιπόν, ας ανταποκριθούμε (για όσο έχουμε διάθεση). Κάνω την αρχή με κάτι εύκολο.






Το καφενείο «Νέον» στην Ομόνοια από τον Τσαρούχη.







... και το καφενείο «Παρθενών», πάλι από τον Τσαρούχη.


Και από τον Σπύρο Βασιλείου:


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2014)

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα με πολλούς ωραίους πίνακες.


----------

